# Going to do the dremel grind down on ignition cylinder.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Today for the first since i won my 05 goat I had the common ignition cylinder lock from trying to turn the key from off to start. maybe cause its been hot lately here in killa cali. 

Anyways I ordered the new design from GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts and not sure if its gonna take a while to get here but for now before im really stranded Im going to remove it tommorow and do the dremel grind down for now, so what type of white grease do I get at vatozone, oreilys etc?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I just use graphite lube.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had this problem years ago with the ignition locking up while hot. I solved the problem by taking it apart and lubing it with all purpose grease. Never had a problem after that. Folks using the dremal and buying new cylinders is pointless.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I am glad that worked for GM, but I used all purpose lube and it worked for a month, then started sticking again. I replaced the cylinder 6 months ago and have not had any problems. I ordered from the same place, GMpartsdirect, and it shipped from Seattle to St. Louis in about a week. The new cylinder is my recommendation, white lithium or all purpose grease might get you by until it comes.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i am not familiar with this issue, just to make it clear, are you guys refering to the key not turning over to star? correct


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

firebird said:


> i am not familiar with this issue, just to make it clear, are you guys refering to the key not turning over to star? correct


What happens is when this issue occurs, when you try to turn key from normal off to start, it simply wont turn. You have to turn with some force and or wait until the ignition gets cold then it might budge better.

The issue is more pronounce when theres lack of grease inside plus when it get to hot like in hot weather days and such.

Supposely what I learn from these forums is the old original igniton cylinder locks that came with the goats have this issue, so theres a new revised version that last's longer, so we see how true it is I just ordered mine through gmpartsdirect. For sure make sure to put some grease and that prolong any ignition lock.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for the clarfication. i'll keep my eye on mine this summer.


----------



## kaw20 (Feb 12, 2008)

I recently had to have my ignition lock cylinder replaced due to the issue most people have, where one day when inserting the key into the ignition, the key simply will not turn, resulting in having my car towed to the dealer and $480 later, my car was fixed. I contacted GM about this issue and they claim I was the first GTO owner to complain of this issue or have this problem. I recommend that everyone with this issue contact the district manager at GM. His name and contact info are listed below. The mroe of us that report this issue, the more likely GM will issue a recall. 


Max
866-790-5600
ext 12487


----------

